# P-Fury's Best Troll Championship of 09



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for the votes.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

What is this about ??????????????????


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Probably about nothing.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

wats "troll" mean


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

God damn n00bs

Troll is one who posts to get people riled up, de-rails threads, causes disruption, flames, causes arguments etc.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2009)

how did i make the list?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I ask the questions in this thread


----------



## wpviper (Jun 25, 2007)

lol wow you must have nothing to do hahaha lame


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I'll vote for the more annoying then anything else....
Ha...now tied for 1st place...I didn't think you would put yourself up there SYM....
I didn't vote for you b/c I like Mudskipz


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Obv ice


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Voted :laugh:


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

speakyourmind said:


> God damn n00bs
> 
> Troll is one who posts to get people riled up, de-rails threads, causes disruption, flames, causes arguments etc.


Who you calling a noob NOOB ive been on here since 03


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Ive been here since 1999, you got damn n00b.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

speakyourmind said:


> Ive been here since 1999, you got damn n00b.


prove it, it looks like 06 to me NOOB


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Every time you call me a noob it feels like a dagger stabbing into my heart.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

voted!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Voted







great thread SyM


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

HAHA love the thread!!! I made a completely honest vote on my half. Some of the names you put on here are valid for this thread :laugh:


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

hahaha this thread made me laugh

/Voted


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

ICEE lives under a bridge and tries to eat Billy Goat Gruff


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i voted ICEE, but i still think he is one of the most entertaining on this site.... just so long as u dont take him seriously.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

VOTED


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

what does the winner get?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

ICEE comes from the Lower Peninsula of Michigan--so that means that he is a "troll from down below [the bridge]".


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

VOTED


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

He voted for himself ^^


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Trigger lover said:


> what does the winner get?


Wart remover and a new club.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

didnt vote yet.i clicked this thread and every post i read,my brain said"locked""locked"locked" then it got hilarious.i will now take the time to vote for someone who i think is the best(or maybe worst)troll.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

damn almost a 3 way tie...ban 1st and second in this race maybe?


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

This forum needs more Bullsnakes and Jewelz and less ICEE and speakyourminds!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

DannyBoy17 said:


> This forum needs more Bullsnakes and Jewelz and less ICEE and speakyourminds!


I think this forum needs less DannyBoy17's


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i think everyone here makes Pfury what it is. Some people are cooler than others, but some of the interactions are really entertaining.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

DannyBoy17 said:


> This forum needs more Bullsnakes and Jewelz and less ICEE and speakyourminds!


I think everyone of the aforementioned members are a asset to this site in one way or another. I would take any more of any type of member that those guys are. Each one unique and *KNOWLEDGEABLE ABOUT PIRANHA*. As I have seen all of them post excellent info to a newcomer or a member thats stuck. That was the main purpose of this site last I checked.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Feefa said:


> This forum needs more Bullsnakes and Jewelz and less ICEE and speakyourminds!


I think this forum needs less DannyBoy17's
[/quote]

x2


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

RedneckR0nin said:


> This forum needs more Bullsnakes and Jewelz and less ICEE and speakyourminds!


I think everyone of the aforementioned members are a asset to this site in one way or another. I would take any more of any type of member that those guys are. Each one unique and *KNOWLEDGEABLE ABOUT PIRANHA*. As I have seen all of them post excellent info to a newcomer or a member thats stuck. That was the main purpose of this site last I checked.
[/quote]

That's a good point. I decided to confirm this, and searched for posts made by ICEE.

Through 10 pages, 200+ posts, spanning back over two weeks, I found 0 posts about piranha. In the mean time, I came across some like this:

Interesting post...

I'm not saying he should be banned, site needs lounge rats too, I was just checking up on what you stated there.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

ICEE said:


> If u want to take a massive dump everyday before work, eat fiber one cereal for breakfast. it looks like rabbit food but it tastes pretty goood. I bought some on monday and every day its a 2 flusher masssssive sh*t. feels good too.


BAHAHAHAHAHAHA
i just literally laughed out loud.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

DannyBoy17 said:


> This forum needs more Bullsnakes and Jewelz and less ICEE and speakyourminds!


I think everyone of the aforementioned members are a asset to this site in one way or another. I would take any more of any type of member that those guys are. Each one unique and *KNOWLEDGEABLE ABOUT PIRANHA*. As I have seen all of them post excellent info to a newcomer or a member thats stuck. That was the main purpose of this site last I checked.
[/quote]

That's a good point. I decided to confirm this, and searched for posts made by ICEE.

Through 10 pages, 200+ posts, spanning back over two weeks, I found 0 posts about piranha. In the mean time, I came across some like this:

Interesting post...

I'm not saying he should be banned, site needs lounge rats too, I was just checking up on what you stated there.

[/quote]

I never said he posted p info Lately


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

DannyBoy17 said:


> This forum needs more Bullsnakes and Jewelz and less ICEE and speakyourminds!


I think everyone of the aforementioned members are a asset to this site in one way or another. I would take any more of any type of member that those guys are. Each one unique and *KNOWLEDGEABLE ABOUT PIRANHA*. As I have seen all of them post excellent info to a newcomer or a member thats stuck. That was the main purpose of this site last I checked.
[/quote]

That's a good point. I decided to confirm this, and searched for posts made by ICEE.

Through 10 pages, 200+ posts, spanning back over two weeks, I found 0 posts about piranha. In the mean time, I came across some like this:

Interesting post...

I'm not saying he should be banned, site needs lounge rats too, I was just checking up on what you stated there.

[/quote]

The site also needs big talkin arrogant pollitical news boys like yourself.
You talk a real big game for a lfs employee

Seems to me you have too much time on your hands to actually go back in an attempt to try and put others down. 
If you're really that bored than why dont you go jerk off to a pic of Rosa Parks or something, that will keep you busy for a few.

Lighten up there tough guy because not everyone likes you either especially when you're up on that horse of yours.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

Feefa said:


> This forum needs more Bullsnakes and Jewelz and less ICEE and speakyourminds!


I think everyone of the aforementioned members are a asset to this site in one way or another. I would take any more of any type of member that those guys are. Each one unique and *KNOWLEDGEABLE ABOUT PIRANHA*. As I have seen all of them post excellent info to a newcomer or a member thats stuck. That was the main purpose of this site last I checked.
[/quote]

That's a good point. I decided to confirm this, and searched for posts made by ICEE.

Through 10 pages, 200+ posts, spanning back over two weeks, I found 0 posts about piranha. In the mean time, I came across some like this:

Interesting post...

I'm not saying he should be banned, site needs lounge rats too, I was just checking up on what you stated there.

[/quote]

The site also needs big talkin arrogant pollitical news boys like yourself.

Seems to me you have too much time on your hands to actually go back in an attempt to try and put others down. 
If you're really that bored than why dont you go jerk off to a pic of Rosa Parks or something, that will keep you busy for a few.

You talk a big game from behind your computer screen but I wonder how much talking you would actually do in person??? I bet you'd be quiet as a mouse, and if your gumms flapped too much I would quiet you down real quick.

Lighten up there tough guy because not everyone likes you either especially when you're up on that horse of yours.
[/quote]

Is that you jiggy?

It only took about 3 mins to find that and read through those 10 pages (most averaged about 2-3 words, or one emoticon). I'm only pointing this out because they waste a lot of our time and it's usually against the general will of everyone on this site...

Here's another interesting post by ICEE


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

ICEE don't waste any of my time as his classic post
/posts
Says it all







He also keeps up with whats happening with those that interact with him and that is good enough. I also never knew that someone has a pre determined amount of work to do on this site that his posting seems to interfere with. If thats the case share your workload with the rest of us and we can help out posting in the lounge for ya!


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

Also, in my defense:*

1. This thread was made about TROLLS (defined as scourges to a discussion board). Trolls are usually seen as unwanted as they are irrelevant or inflammatory in their posts.

2. This poll was made by someone who even considers themselves to be a troll, and is proud of it.

3. The members of Piranha Fury have voted in DIRECT correlation with what I stated - which is to say, that ICEE and speakyourmind are leading the poll.

4. Few long-term, consistent members have opposed what I said. I guess time will tell...
*



RedneckR0nin said:


> ICEE don't waste any of my time as his classic post
> /posts
> Says it all
> 
> ...


Hey man...I'm just refuting what you said earlier...No one said there is a pre-determined amount of work to do, except for you moderation folk (who's turn is it to sponge bath the ass man?)


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm not sure but I am just playing devils advocate here and trying to hack on as many views as possible to hopefully get a gulf war oil well flame war going. Need one evey once in awhile to rid us of the bad blood


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

at Dannyboy

Were just having a bit of fun man, how the hell can you take a thread like this seriously.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i dont see the problem with Trolls as you defined it. ICE keeps most of his trolling in the aQhu thread.

and just because he hasnt posted in the p forums in the last two weeks doesnt mean he has not in the past.

you for example have posted nothing but political threads. some might call you a troll and unwanted.

as long as everyone is civil to each other then every memeber is valued and allowed to post what they like.

and i agree with SyM this thread was not serious. its the lounge, its meant for all types of conversation. 
no one else seems to be so concerned about the situation apart from you


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

speakyourmind said:


> i dont see the problem with Trolls as you defined it. ICE keeps most of his trolling in the aQhu thread.
> 
> and just because he hasnt posted in the p forums in the last two weeks doesnt mean he has not in the past.
> 
> ...


It was only my defense after I said that the site needs less people like ICEE and speakyourmind that makes you think I take this seriously. I'd rather have more Bullsnakes and Jewelz (even one would be good...whered he go anyway, it's football season), that's what made people fire back at me...I think if anyone really took any of this seriously the mod box would be filled with reports and complaints.

I have posted political threads - if people wanted me off the site, I would expect them to say so at least? I don't think that happens a lot because at the end of the day I don't post a 300 posts a day, most of them pointless - and most aren't inappropriate although I've had my share of fun too


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

fair play man









and im not a 300 posts a day guy. thats RnR :rasp:


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Your just jealous cause I can


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

ICEE should be a mod imo.

K lets discuss trolls some more so my thread doesn't get locked!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Whatever you say thread hijacking TROLL


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

acestro?

Dannyboy all of your buddies are long gone


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

DannyBoy17 said:


> i dont see the problem with Trolls as you defined it. ICE keeps most of his trolling in the aQhu thread.
> 
> and just because he hasnt posted in the p forums in the last two weeks doesnt mean he has not in the past.
> 
> ...


It was only my defense after I said that the site needs less people like ICEE and speakyourmind that makes you think I take this seriously. I'd rather have more Bullsnakes and Jewelz (even one would be good...whered he go anyway, it's football season), that's what made people fire back at me...I think if anyone really took any of this seriously the mod box would be filled with reports and complaints.

I have posted political threads - if people wanted me off the site, I would expect them to say so at least? I don't think that happens a lot because at the end of the day I don't post a 300 posts a day, most of them pointless - and most aren't inappropriate although I've had my share of fun too








[/quote]

You talk as though this forum is dedicated to you only, its a public forum with all different types of people. So we should only have people here that enterain you???
I'm sure that there are tonnes of pollitical type forums that you could join so you could debate and discuss on. Why dont you visit those and show your pollitical genious there
instead of trying to constantly do it on a bloody fish forum.

It wouldnt be much of a forum if everyone on here was like you contrary to what you may believe.

As I said get over yourself, your annoying in your own way and your current posts (which are also useless) prove it.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah they are long gone just like us all from the topic of this thred


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

Feefa said:


> i dont see the problem with Trolls as you defined it. ICE keeps most of his trolling in the aQhu thread.
> 
> and just because he hasnt posted in the p forums in the last two weeks doesnt mean he has not in the past.
> 
> ...


It was only my defense after I said that the site needs less people like ICEE and speakyourmind that makes you think I take this seriously. I'd rather have more Bullsnakes and Jewelz (even one would be good...whered he go anyway, it's football season), that's what made people fire back at me...I think if anyone really took any of this seriously the mod box would be filled with reports and complaints.

I have posted political threads - if people wanted me off the site, I would expect them to say so at least? I don't think that happens a lot because at the end of the day I don't post a 300 posts a day, most of them pointless - and most aren't inappropriate although I've had my share of fun too








[/quote]

You talk as though this forum is dedicated to you only, its a public forum with all different types of people. So we should only have people here that enterain you???
I'm sure that there are tonnes of pollitical type forums that you could join so you could debate and discuss on. Why dont you visit those and show your pollitical genious there
instead of trying to constantly do it on a bloody fish forum.

It wouldnt be much of a forum if everyone on here was like you contrary to what you may believe.

As I said get over yourself, your annoying in your own way and your current posts (which are also useless) prove it.
[/quote]

Cause I love fishies too?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Go Feefa


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Maybe it's just the 6 beers I just drank making me philosophical, but I think people take guys like SYM & ICEE way more serious then they take themselves.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

^ Most definitely


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

^ If I post 5k times by Friday can I be a mod?


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Icee....back in the lead LOL!


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Feefa said:


> The site also needs big talkin arrogant pollitical news boys like yourself.
> You talk a real big game for a lfs employee
> 
> Seems to me you have too much time on your hands to actually go back in an attempt to try and put others down.
> ...


LMAO Feefa!!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

all this drama happened when I wasn't here


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> This forum needs more Bullsnakes and Jewelz and less ICEE and speakyourminds!


Agreed.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

^^Al Gore


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

AL gore would of be more respected and listened to if he was black


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Voted wasnt a hard choice though :laugh:


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I'm really fealing left out with only 2 votes, one of which was my own...

/sucks at life


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Nick G said:


> If u want to take a massive dump everyday before work, eat fiber one cereal for breakfast. it looks like rabbit food but it tastes pretty goood. I bought some on monday and every day its a 2 flusher masssssive sh*t. feels good too.


BAHAHAHAHAHAHA
i just literally laughed out loud.
[/quote]









THAT is why ice is the man


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Contest is almost done in my eyes I'll give till tommorow.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

*CONGRATULATIONS ICEE!

P-Fury's Best Troll of 09. *


George bush is a War Criminal.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)




----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

where is icee?









haven't seen him on lately


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

GG gave him an all expense paid vacation to Hawaii since he won the competition.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

you think ICE is white or black?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

He's white his name is David.

David=White

White=Devil

Devil=Evil

Evil=White

So therefor

White=David


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

oh yeh i forgot his name was david.

although that dont mean hes white.

my friend is japanese and his name is michael. and michael is a white name

So there still is a small chance of ICE being black


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Congrats ICE and well done


----------

